# Blowing coat means what?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry but what does that mean?Does it mean there adult coat is coming in?
Help?
Dot


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dot, it is when they lose baby hairs (or when bitches go through hormonal changes) and new hair is coming in. Here is a good thread of information on blowing coat.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks kimberly!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=8508#post8508

That's another thread that had some blowing coat information


----------

